# Solved: Kaspersky database corrupt...



## puterjunkie4ever

how do I enable Kaspersky....security center says its off


----------



## aka Brett

If an update was corrupted..try to manually update
If manual updates fail...use the rollback feature within kaspersky.
If you have done a system restore this can corrupt the database as well...changing time on PC etc can also cause some problems.

If you cant fix it with the update or rollback feature
Hit start..go to the kaspersky folder...open it
Select modify repair or remove.....click it...choose repair
This will repair and re sync.
Choose the recommended options along the way


----------



## puterjunkie4ever

Thank you both so much...It's fixed.


----------

